# Animation shop 3



## Darkwings (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Ich hab ein Problem und zwar weiß ich nicht wie ich .gif-animationen zb. auf photobucket.com exportieren kann. Sie müssen ja animiert bleiben. Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------

